# When will my package from ModChipCentral arrive?



## YamiZee (Feb 3, 2015)

I ordered a Gateway from modchipcentral last wednesday 01/29/2015, and have yet to receive it. It's only been 5 days, but the site boasts of fast shipping to america. I live in california. I emailed them 3pm today and have yet to recieve a reply. It's 10pm now. Is this normal? Am I worried over nothing?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 3, 2015)

You ordered it Wednesday, it likely shipped Thursday, and the first day never counts. That means you start counting from Friday. Friday is day one. Saturday is day two. Sunday is not a shipping day. Monday is day three.

You still have a bit of a window for their five to seven day anticipated shipping.


----------



## YamiZee (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok good good. However I began looking up reviews of the site and nearly everywhere its said to be close to being a scam site with horrible customer service and defective products. I should've done my research earlier but their site is on gateways official reseller list, so I thought it was fine. Has anyone else had any experience with the site? I will wait and see...


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 3, 2015)

You count business days, which is Monday-Friday, weekends don't count.  Day 1 is Friday and day 2 is Monday, etc. Ordering from modchipcentral can take upto 1-2 weeks to get to you depending on where you live in the US.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 3, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You count business days, which is Monday-Friday, weekends don't count. Day 1 is Friday and day 2 is Monday, etc. Ordering from modchipcentral can take upto 1-2 weeks to get to you depending on where you live in the US.


That depends entirely on the shipping company. Fedex and UPS for example, unless you're a business or have paid for high priority shipping, Saturday doesn't count. Your package may still transfer over the course of Saturday, but odds are it will sit in a limbo from Friday evening to Monday morning. Something like this would end up arriving likely via USPS though, and USPS still operates completely on Saturday, so you can safely count that as one of the days.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 3, 2015)

They don't ship to the US by USPS, your limited to UPS. Postal service through them is limited to some Canadian customers only.

http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/shipping.html


It glaringly obvious you haven't used them before to give specifics.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 4, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> They don't ship to the US by USPS, your limited to UPS. Postal service through them is limited to some Canadian customers only.
> 
> http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/shipping.html
> 
> ...


Don't get snippity just because I don't possess all the knowledge about this particular shop. My guess would have been perfectly accurate, and it was reasonable to assume that an item shipping out of Canada as small as a flash cart kit would ship via local post transferred to USPS. No need to edit your post specifically to be an ass over a single day difference.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 4, 2015)

You didn't do too bad at generalizing.


----------

